# Red meat



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Is it ok to have red meat very often in your diet?

I have mince meat quite a bit I boil it then wash it to remove most of the fat but I've read red meat isn't good to have every day or very often in your diet ?


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

jordan0689 said:


> Is it ok to have red meat very often in your diet?
> 
> I have mince meat quite a bit I boil it then wash it to remove most of the fat but I've read red meat isn't good to have every day or very often in your diet ?


I don't know the scientific answer to this, but isn't red meat supposed to increase your risk of cancer? I'd say I probably eat red meat (mainly extra lean beef mince) at least 3-4 times per week. On the flip side however, virtually every food out there seems to carry some risk to health, if you take on board everything that's written... :noidea:


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I think mince is ok

i heard with steak tho it takes longer to digest so not

go to eat all the time especially at night.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Think most pros would have red meat every day


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

I would say if bulking then 2/3 times a week. If dieting then NO.

I will probably get shot down in flames, but I think all meats can be eaten in moderation, depends on you goals.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I eat rib eye steak everyday in the week with either rice pasta or jacket or salad

Sometimes gives me mooooooooooooo...d swings lol


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

There may well be a lot of things out there that should be taken with a pinch of salt with regards to carcinogens, I blame the press for scare mungering. The risks associated with a diet high in red meat however should be something thats taken seriously. There is now a considerable body of evidence, which backs up population based studies that nitrosamines and hetrocycle amines found in red meat are carcinogenic and thus a diet high in them inevitably increases your risk of cancer. It's no coincidence in countries like Argentina, the UK and USA where a large amount of red meat is consumed as part of the habitual diet that colorectal cancers top the list of leading cancers and are on the rise. Adopting this approach of everything gives you cancer so I might as well eat steak in this circumstance would be short sighted.

It's like smoking, one cigarette won't kill you, so every so often you'll probably be fine, just like most things in moderation.

Smoke all the time though and you know for sure your increasing your risk of developing lung cancer, thats not to say you'll develop lung cancer since some wil lsmoke and never develop the disease.

So if you eat a ton of red meat you can be sure your increasing your risk of developing bowel cancer, that's not to say you will get it but the risk is undoubtedly greater than something who does not eat red meat.

SO moderation is the key I for sure wouldn't exceed more than 2 portions a week.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Twice a week for me then

I'll have beef instead then 

Only kidding!!


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

when you hear these stories about how bad certain foods are they are mostly talking about the percentage of the population that are already overweight, take no exercise and are already unhealthy....the nursing homes are full of people in their 90s that have eaten what the so called experts call a bad diet all their lives....i really wish i had kept a list of all the foods they have called unhealthy over the years....there wouldn't be much left to construct a diet from thats for sure...lol


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Feck it, i'm gone.

beep fecking beep.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

what was the last one?..oh yeah ham is bad for kids but before that they were telling everybody to take a potato off their plate and replace it with a slice of lean ham.

a lot of these scientists are duffel coat and sandal brigade, children of the sixties, ex hippies and radical vegans, social engineering Marxists with an agenda.

lucky the warriors of the past never had these Muppet's around they would have been too worried about the ox they ate the week before to do any pillaging.

Conan what is best in life?...crush your lentils, see them slowly simmering, and hear the lamentation of the parsnip boiling..lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok twice a week it is that's a bit scary I've eaten it 5x a week before


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

How this sound red bulking white cutting or that wrong mates


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MEEKY said:


> How this sound red bulking white cutting or that wrong mates


Need a balance of the two


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Right mate tht that was wrong just checking


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MEEKY said:


> Right mate tht that was wrong just checking


Some people live on fish when cutting


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

i think that was what the guy was talking about mate


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

MEEKY said:


> Right mate tht that was wrong just checking


Lmao you ate funny meeky just made me smile at a real **** time.


----------

